# [SOLVED] openssh / sftp-server problem ...

## ZW

Hi,

I'm trying to upload some files using SFTP.  However my SFTP-client tells me that my upload failed and there is an empty file created in my uploadfolder.  Downloading works fine.

In my /var/log/messages I find the following:

```

Jan 16 21:36:22 myserver sftp-server[3385]: error: process_write: write failed

Jan 16 21:36:22 myserver sftp-server[3385]: error: process_write: write failed

Jan 16 21:36:22 myserver sftp-server[3385]: error: process_write: write failed

```

Last edited by ZW on Fri Jan 18, 2008 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mwspitzer

Have you verified that you have write permissions to the directory you're uploading to? Try uploading something to /tmp. That should be 777.

Mike

----------

## ZW

 *mwspitzer wrote:*   

> Have you verified that you have write permissions to the directory you're uploading to? Try uploading something to /tmp. That should be 777.
> 
> Mike

 

Yes, I tested it with the home-directory of my user and with /tmp.  Both times the upload fails.

----------

## manaka

Try increasing the log verbosity of the sftp-server subsystem. Adding this line to /etc/ssh/sshd_config would set a DEBUG loglevel. 

Subsystem      sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server -l DEBUG

This should help you to find the problem.

----------

## ZW

 *manaka wrote:*   

> Try increasing the log verbosity of the sftp-server subsystem. Adding this line to /etc/ssh/sshd_config would set a DEBUG loglevel. 
> 
> Subsystem      sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server -l DEBUG
> 
> This should help you to find the problem.

 

I'm still getting the same messages in my logs...

```

Jan 17 22:04:40 myserver sshd[27838]: subsystem request for sftp

Jan 17 22:05:31 myserver sftp-server[27839]: error: process_write: write failed

Jan 17 22:05:31 myserver sftp-server[27839]: error: process_write: write failed

Jan 17 22:05:31 myserver sftp-server[27839]: error: process_write: write failed

```

And that's all  :Sad: 

----------

## infinite1der

Does SCP work?

Can you strace the process on the server side to watch what happens?

----------

## ZW

 *infinite1der wrote:*   

> Does SCP work?
> 
> Can you strace the process on the server side to watch what happens?

 

I found my problem:

No problem with processes, libraries, etc...

I simply ran out of space...   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

----------

